
Goldman, JPMorgan Said to Fire 30 Analysts for Cheating on Tests - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-16/goldman-sachs-said-to-dismiss-20-analysts-for-cheating-on-tests
======
tokenadult
This was an interesting read on financial industry practices for career
development. The regulatory environment has changed, and thus manager scrutiny
of junior employees has increased.

